# DS #4899: Monster Racers (USA)



## B-Blue (May 17, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6201^^


----------



## Seicomart (May 17, 2010)

Could be good...

But why no WaiWaiRacing DS....?


----------



## B-Blue (May 17, 2010)




----------



## Raika (May 17, 2010)

Lol finally after hours of it being unofficially dumped, an official dump.


----------



## elixirdream (May 17, 2010)

hoooray, finally is pred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seicomart,
so far the remarks we have is a decent game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



imagine pokemon battle become racing


----------



## signz (May 17, 2010)

Sweet, although I just completed the story last night (long before the XPA Release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mr.Positive (May 17, 2010)

Oh. I missread this as Monster Rancher. Is this any good, though?


----------



## Spikeynator (May 17, 2010)

w00t its finally out been waiting couple months fr this now ever sinds it came out in japanese


----------



## Hachibei (May 17, 2010)

Wow, 2D racing? Looks like it was developed for the GBA.


----------



## pioquinto111 (May 17, 2010)

looks great! i'm definitely gonna try this..

hope blue dragon gets dumped next


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 17, 2010)

this was "out" days ago tho, but its a good time killer nonetheless


----------



## Jaydwright (May 17, 2010)

Good time killer until blue dragon get dumped


----------



## luke_c (May 17, 2010)

Looks like a 2-D version of Mario Kart in a Jump! Ultimate Stars world.

Will get.


----------



## Raika (May 17, 2010)

Beware, at first you may find this game easy as hell, but as you progress deeper into the game the AI gets tough even if you're levels higher than them.


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 17, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Wow, 2D racing? Looks like it was developed for the GBA.



Yeah, the graphics are definitely on par with a GBA game. Still, it's a pretty damned-fun, little monster-collecting deal. I'm still with it after four days, and I usually bail out on a game after five minutes if it just doesn't have that "thing" that makes a game fun for me.


----------



## Demonbart (May 17, 2010)

Looks a bit too much like a pokeathlon race event clone to me. I'm not really willing to try this to be honest, it looks like the least balanced game since Mario Kart wii.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 17, 2010)

I'm enjoying this so far. I've bred my starter 'Cuboom' twice now and every time the offspring is able to run unhindered on another type of terrain. My latest one, Edge, is pretty much immune to the negative effects of sand, water (thanks to a fusion with Scullking, aka 'Vaporeon') and snow (thanks to the original offspring 'Nanaki' being fused with that wierd ice hedgehog thing). And it's level 50 something. It single handedly dominated the whole of Asia and Eurasia. I'm in Africa at the moment though. It's not so good on grass. Thankfully the level advantage seems to carry me through most stuff so far.

Graphics do look a bit last gen, but that doesn't bother me. I still play the original Starwing on my trusty SNES, graphics are not a priority for me. Would've been nice if the monsters made any sort of sound though. Presentation maybe not so good, but the gameplay is pretty fun, if better in short bursts lest it get repetitive.


----------



## bollocks (May 17, 2010)

Bloody hell, this is out? I thought it was cancelled.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 17, 2010)

I've really nothing to do now, so I'll try it even if I doubt there's a chance for me to like it.


----------



## mangatic (May 17, 2010)

what a sidescroller racing? whats wrong with it dont u ever heard of sonic? jk
i think its a shovelware and a possible button masher.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 17, 2010)

mangatic said:
			
		

> what a sidescroller racing? whats wrong with it dont u ever heard of sonic? jk
> i think its a shovelware and a possible button masher.



It's not shovelware. It's actually good. Shocker, I know.


----------



## BlueStar (May 17, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Wow, 2D racing? Looks like it was developed for the GBA.



To be honest I think the DS is more suited to graphics like this, some of the cleanest, smartest looking games (Castlevania, Rocket Slime, Phoenix Wright) have been 2D pixel art.  Especially when chracters need to appear small on the screen, they seem much clearer in 2D rather than 3D.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Hachibei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I much prefer 2D pixel art over 3D on the DS. Case and point? Fire Emblem. Why they felt the need to dispose of the great and detailed characters of the GBA games in favour of dull and lifeless 2.5D messes like that is beyond me.


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 17, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add good ol' Professor Layton to that list.


----------



## magicksun (May 17, 2010)

it's good this game?


----------



## Blaze163 (May 17, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> it's good this game?



It's a good game, yes. Just don't go in there expecting the next Pokemon or something and you should enjoy it. I've enjoyed it so far. I've started delving into the breeding system to create a monster that's able to traverse most terrain with minimal fuss, gone in search of the monster orbs that allow you to change your monster's colour, caught (sorry, 'befriended') a few of the 'exotic' monsters, which are rare palette swaps of the usual monsters which have better skills but can be a nightmare to catch (sorry, 'befriend') because either they're faster than Speedy Gonzales with the squits or they appear with regular monsters that get in your way. There are some pretty cool looking monsters, the difficulty starts off patheticly easy but soon jumps up to be a reasonable challenge, there's plenty to collect although obviously nowhere near as much as pokemon, overall just an enjoyable little game that came right out of nowhere.

Hopefully this will get a sequel which will be bigger and better (and have deeper customisation options, like putting hats on your monsters or something) because this has real potential.

EDIT: whoops, typo.


----------



## redsmas (May 17, 2010)

Mr.Positive said:
			
		

> Oh. I missread this as Monster Rancher. Is this any good, though?



me 2


----------



## DarkWay (May 17, 2010)

It's a brilliant completely unhyped game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I played the (J) version completed it it was fun now I'm having even more fun because I know what I'm doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



To put it simply:

It's definately worth the try!
You'll find the game very easy at first and then WHAM you'll start to lose races, so it gets more "difficult" and the race tracks are quite interesting later on much more challenging


----------



## DJPlace (May 17, 2010)

no wi-fi vs mode makes me a sad DJ... but other wise it's a very good game.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 17, 2010)

where do you find the other starters btw


----------



## Blaze163 (May 17, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> where do you find the other starters btw



^This^

It's not gonna be like Pokemon where you have to trade for the others, is it?


----------



## VenomTSH (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow, I just started this, but the entire game is screaming POKEEEMOOOON COOOPPYYYYYY!!

...and with that said, this game's really fun and I like it.


----------



## Goli (May 17, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> Oh wow, I just started this, but the entire game is screaming POKEEEMOOOON COOOPPYYYYYY!!
> 
> ...and with that said, this game's really fun and I like it.


It would be so much better if it had online multiplayer and not some tournament crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## OuTee (May 17, 2010)

Nahh... The game got boring fast... :/


----------



## DarkSpace (May 18, 2010)

Wait do the monsters evolve?


----------



## Ritsuki (May 18, 2010)

DarkSpace said:
			
		

> Wait do the monsters evolve?



I don't think so... I saw some "fusion" thing though


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 18, 2010)

I've heard that this game is somewhat similar to Pokémon (SOMEWHAT). 

Downloading now.


----------



## The Viztard (May 18, 2010)

never exactly understood what fusing monsters does? can anyone enlighten me?

ive got a guess...do they combine attributes of the two monsters to create one with both?


----------



## Souldragon (May 18, 2010)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> never exactly understood what fusing monsters does? can anyone enlighten me?
> 
> ive got a guess...do they combine attributes of the two monsters to create one with both?



What it does is, it mix and match the skills and attributes of monster A and B and output to the offspring of monster A and B..

so for example..

You got a monster that strong on grass which is your A monster.. and one that strong on water which is your B monster.. The offspring of that will give you a monster that is strong on grass and water. and the skills from monster A and B.

They really change thing around.. Love the GB version of Monster Racers more than this tho.


----------



## Slyakin (May 18, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> VenomTSH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You DO know that it has Wi-Fi connection, right?


It's on the box, on that one *little* corner. :\


----------



## magicksun (May 18, 2010)

im bored of pokemon , need fresh air


----------



## DemonicChocobo (May 18, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...have you *actually tried* the Wi-Fi features? Or even played the game? Because you don't seem to have any idea what you're talking about.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 18, 2010)

kinda like a varied game... a different sort of racing, will try


----------



## DarkWay (May 18, 2010)

Those saying its pokemon....you are stupid, go play the game yourself as it plays nothing like pokemon.

Sure you get to choose from 3 starters (but you can do that in good old Black & White) doesn't mean it's a pokemon clone.

When finding Wild Monsters you can see them on the map and around you as little "coins" with a star on them (in pokemon you run around in grass, surf on water e.t.c. you can't see the pokemon around you).

Catching a new monster requires you to shoot stars at the monster your racing and fill a bar to befriend it (in pokemon you damage the opposing pokemon and throw a pokeball at it).

You can't evolve your monsters in Monster Racer but you can breed them to make a monster obtain skills it otherwise wouldn't have (like running on different types of surfaces) (I don't need to say it Pokemon is totally different).

The "battles" in Moster Racers consist of choosing your desired monster from your team of 3 and racing it against your opponents monsters, when out on maps where you can befriend more monsters you don't HAVE to battle other trainers you can just walk on past them (Pokemon you battle by pitting your 1st pokemon in your lineup of 6 against your opponent, you can switch pokemon and use items mid-battle).

The only similarity between Monster Racers and Pokemon is you set out collecting various Monsters to complete your goal and that's it nothing else the gameplay is TOTALLY different.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 18, 2010)

Is there some cheats codes for this game ? Looking for a exp. modifier and a code to reduce the time for a fusion/breeding


----------



## Berthenk (May 18, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Is there some cheats codes for this game ? Looking for a exp. modifier and a code to reduce the time for a fusion/breeding


Link..
This is not a one-word post, kthnxbai!


----------



## themuddaload (May 18, 2010)

this is actually pretty fun. i just caught a shiny pokemon!

err, exotic monster...


----------



## Raika (May 18, 2010)

I encountered 6 exotics in total. I only caught one, and I didn't like it. I almost caught an exotic Wolfreez (the cool wolf monster that purple-haired dude uses) but the other normal Wolfreez in the race reached the finish line just before I was able to deal the final blow... Fuck it, I felt so sore back then.


----------



## Berthenk (May 18, 2010)

You can battle]/s] race more than one wild monster at the time?


----------



## Raika (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, as you get deeper in the game.


----------



## themuddaload (May 18, 2010)

i just did the reef thing in oceana, which is the first point where you start getting 2 (wild) monsters racing at a time. i think i got the rare monster from there too...

i still want that zaal thing tho...


----------



## Nyteshade714 (May 18, 2010)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> i still want that zaal thing tho...


You can only get Zaal as one of the monsters you can only get to by breaking rocks in the star caves. If you're in Oceana then you aren't too far from getting the Sledgehammer which lets you do so. Also, don't know if it's just my luck or not but I've encountered 3 Zaals and they've all been exotic. Sadly, even though you need the sledgehammer to get to a Zaal and you can't get the sledgehammer until your monsters are in the mid 20s, Zaal appears at the same level (10-12) as the other monsters in the cave so if you want to use it you'll have a grind ahead of you. On the plus side, it does make it pretty easy to catch, even if it is exotic like the 3 I saw.


----------



## Demonbart (May 18, 2010)

Ok I'm gonna take back what I said earlier about how I wasn't even gonna try this (I guess I was too afraid that it might disappoint me), I'm now officialy gonna download this. You got me too curious with all this talk about it.


----------



## Buchichu (May 18, 2010)

I got a Zaal in the caves on Star Island I'm pretty sure (?) I was only about level 10 or 11 and so was it. It's when the green-haired guy from Asia asks you to find one for him and I found it in the same cave as he was in. I didn't need the Sledgehammer - indeed, I still don't have one - and I've been using my prized Zaal for a while now.


----------



## Nyteshade714 (May 18, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I got a Zaal in the caves on Star Island I'm pretty sure (?) I was only about level 10 or 11 and so was it. It's when the green-haired guy from Asia asks you to find one for him and I found it in the same cave as he was in. I didn't need the Sledgehammer - indeed, I still don't have one - and I've been using my prized Zaal for a while now.


Huh. I spent about two hours searching in that cave before I got the sledgehammer and no luck, came back with it and found 3 within 10 minutes. Must just be RNG hating me.

It's also worth a note that, just like in pokemon, "shiny" monsters don't pass their exotic trait down to their offspring when breeding. Whether or not a monster is exotic is entirely random even if both parents are exotic.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 18, 2010)

I'm sorry if this has been asked (looked around this thread, but didn't see anything), but what is the wifi for? Does it let you battl- errr, race other people's monsters?


----------



## Ritsuki (May 19, 2010)

How do you know if the encountered monster is exotic or not ?


----------



## basher11 (May 19, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> How do you know if the encountered monster is exotic or not ?



it'll say so


----------



## DarkWay (May 19, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> How do you know if the encountered monster is exotic or not ?



.......when you encounter one you will know


----------



## Ritsuki (May 19, 2010)

I think I misunderstood what exotic species are. Are they powered up version of a monster (like shinies in pokémon), or just a rare monster with high stats ?

EDIT : Oh. Just encountered one, they are like shinies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn, their stats are really high


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 19, 2010)

@Nyteshade714 I too got zaal in the 1st visit to Star caves infact i guess the encounter rate is very low however i got it at the place where the monster stays stationary at a corner as you approach the green guy (Jeng or Jung not sure).. Man I was really hoping that the monster's would evolve sadly it seems it doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(


----------



## Krobelus (May 19, 2010)

The monsters in this game do not evolve.


----------



## memphisB (May 19, 2010)

reminds me of excite bike.





am I the last yr 2003 surviving?


----------



## DemonicChocobo (May 19, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> I'm sorry if this has been asked (looked around this thread, but didn't see anything), but what is the wifi for? Does it let you battl- errr, race other people's monsters?


It seems that what they're planning to do is occasionally release "Tournaments" which are just a time trial track. You download them from Wifi, complete them, then you can upload your score to an online leaderboard. Ranking high earns you a monster.(I got 15th place on the leaderboard and got a free...Poko. Okay yeah it sucks but still, free.)

But it *is not multiplayer*. The only multiplayer in this game is local wireless. Meaning with your friends or something.


----------



## benbop1992 (May 19, 2010)

Is this like a Monster Rancher spinoff game?


----------



## elixirdream (May 19, 2010)

benbop1992 said:
			
		

> Is this like a Monster Rancher spinoff game?



i don't think so
it is on its own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



go try it ... its quite fun


----------



## Buchichu (May 19, 2010)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> @Nyteshade714 I too got zaal in the 1st visit to Star caves infact i guess the encounter rate is very low however i got it at the place where the monster stays stationary at a corner as you approach the green guy (Jeng or Jung not sure).. Man I was really hoping that the monster's would evolve sadly it seems it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this has nothing to do with Monster Rancher. There are "monsters" like in pokemon, MR, Digimon and the like, only rather than battles, you race. They don't evolve, there are, I think, 80 different ones to collect, they have elements which can be mixed and matched with breeding, tournaments to race in, areas to unlock with area-specific monsters and you can equip one thing per monster. 

Pretty simple but quite fun.


----------



## benbop1992 (May 19, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> benbop1992 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would, but me DS is still waiting for the replacement screens from DX


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 19, 2010)

memphisB said:
			
		

> reminds me of excite bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, there's others too, but the 2009/2010 people are way more active now, as GBAtemp's become huge. People from the early days that still post have perseverance for staying here. So, respect mate!


----------



## Krobelus (May 19, 2010)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I got 12th and they gave me an Exotic Lv.5 Poko for coming in the "Top 50". I tried again and got 10th place, and because it's an even number they give me a Black Gumdrop.

Hope more tournaments come out.


----------



## WeakNiZ (May 19, 2010)

Hey ElixirD, I was wondering when are you going to update the "Temporary NDS Cheat Database"


----------



## Dragonlord (May 19, 2010)

Many say it's not a pokemon/monster-rancher clone but all the descriptions in here point exactly in this direction. Somebody tried a comparison but failed at it. That list really showed lots of similarities. Changing names doesn't prevent something from being a clone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Anyways sounds a bit dull but chances are it's a time killer. Time killer games are though usually, well, boring. The mixing à la monster rancher is stupid. What use are bonus/penalty systems if you can simply cross-breed tons of times until you gather all bonus attributes? Not really much. But I guess that's why it's describe as being only a time killer game.


----------



## moogle87 (May 20, 2010)

So it's like an expanded version of kirby's gourmet race? cool.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 20, 2010)

moogle87 said:
			
		

> So it's like an expanded version of kirby's gourmet race? cool.


Actually, that's the best comparison I've seen. It IS a lot like Kirby's Gourmet Race.

BTW, I hate how the names of the monsters in this game are VERY similar to Pokémon names...


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 23, 2010)

Krobelus said:
			
		

> The monsters in this game do not evolve.



That was a big disappointment to me.


----------



## herriot126 (May 23, 2010)

anyone know the exact location for blitzhawk? been tryna find it for awhile now......


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 25, 2010)

its in the american continent (that's what Krystal uses right) its in the grand canyon the place has to be unlocked by completing some of the races which is unlocked by listening to the family of 3..


----------



## schneck007 (Jun 4, 2010)

can someone make a walktrough, I'm stucked on africa


----------



## JBW (Jun 5, 2010)

Fun game, ive put 10 hours intot this now. At the moment im breeding a tartarok, ive got one that runs on every terrain now


----------

